# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Tôm chua Huế - Đặc sản bình dân

## yeuhanoi

Những người Huế tha hương sau chuyến thăm nhà thường mang theo một vài thứ phong vị quê hương, và trong những thứ đó, tất nhiên không thể thiếu thẩu tôm chua.

Du khách trước khi rời Huế đều mua vài thẩu về cho người thân. Tôm chua giờ đây một vài nơi khác trong nước có thể làm được theo công thức. Song thật ra, chỉ ở Huế, tôm chua mới ngon, cũng như cơm hến vậy. 

Tôm chua Huế ăn với thịt heo luộc rất ngon!



Tất cả các loại tôm đều làm được, tôm càng tươi càng ngon. Đặc biệt là tôm rằn, lúc chín, tôm có màu đỏ tự nhiên rất hấp dẫn. Hầu như các gia đình vùng Huế đều làm được tôm chua để dành. Bởi là món đặc sản ngon nên việc làm tôm chua nhiều năm trở lại đây đã trở thành một nghề sống của nhiều người. Ngày trước, mỗi khi có giỗ, tiệc, các gia đình thường tự làm lấy. Nay thì đa số ra chợ mua, chỉ còn người “kén” ăn thích tự mình làm cho bảo đảm chất lượng.

Trong phạm vi dùng trong gia đình, cách làm như sau: 
*vật liệu*: tôm tươi, măng vòi, củ riềng, tỏi, ớt trái chín đỏ, xôi (cơm nếp), rượu gạo, nước mắm hoặc muối. 
*Cách làm:* Chọn tôm tươi sống, đều con, nhặt sạch rác, cắt rau, rửa sạch để ráo, ngâm với rượu cho đến khi hết mùi rượu, vớt ra để ráo. Măng vòi (phần non), tỏi xắt lát mỏng, củ riềng xắt rối, ớt trái xắt lát dài. Trộn đều tôm, xôi, măng vòi, tỏi, ớt, riềng, nước mắm ngon hoặc muối, cho vào thẩu thuỷ tinh hoặc thẩu men, lấy vài thanh tre mỏng gài lại và đậy nắp, để nơi có nắng ấm độ 3 ngày. Sau đó đưa vào nơi khô ráo và mát. Từ 5 đến 7 ngày, màu trắng của xôi, măng, riềng, tỏi, màu đỏ của tôm, ớt cho ta một thẩu tôm chua chín vừa, đẹp và thơm ngon. Ở các gian hàng bán tôm chua khi khách mua, nếu khách yêu cầu, họ thêm riềng vào. Bởi vì với tôm chua, tép chua và một số loại màu, càng nhiều riềng ăn càng ngon. Khi ăn, gia thêm ớt, tỏi, đường, bột ngọt. 
          Người làm tôm chua ngon nhất Huế hiện nay là bà Nguyễn Thị Hường ở đường Phùng Hưng, Thành nội Huế. Để làm tôm chua, bà Hường chọn tôm tươi sống loại xuất khẩu, khi bán bà cho thêm mật ong vào.



Người Huế có bạn chí cốt ở xa, nhớ nhau, thỉnh thoảng gửi cho bạn thẩu tôm chua để bạn có hương vị Huế, còn mình thì đỡ nhớ bạn. Đến Huế, nếu có người thân, bạn sẽ được tặng tôm chua hoặc được mời dùng cơm gia đình với món thực đơn các món ăn Huế. Thế nào bạn cũng được thưởng thức món thịt heo phay - tôm chua. Ở các quán ăn, nhà hàng cũng có món đặc sản này, quán ăn ngon mới có tôm chua ngon. Gia chủ dọn ra một dĩa thịt heo phay (nạc nhiều - xắt lát mỏng), một chén tôm chua thơm lựng, một dĩa rau thơm, khế, vả, sắp xếp đẹp, ngon mắt. Có thể thay rau sống bằng dưa giá củ kiệu. Một miếng ăn ghém, vị ngọt bùi của tôm, vị béo của thịt, vị cay, thơm của riềng, tỏi ớt, vị chua của khế, vị chát của vả, hương thơm của rau… Tất cả dồn lên đầu lưỡi một vị tuyệt vời.


*Để thưởng thức món ăn này tại Huế bạn có thể tham khảo* tour Huế thưởng thức đặc sản - tour hue thuong thuc dac san*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## luonloconcacanh

Đọc chảy nước miếng . có tỏi , ớt , tôm rượu là chết với mình

----------


## dung89

Ôi lại thèm cái vị chua chua ngọt ngọt

----------

